# Stash of magazines available



## Bob Bailey (Sep 10, 2021)

Due to the fact that I will soon be moving to some place like senior housing I am going to be getting rid of a lot of stuff.  The first to go will be my stash of magazines.  There is almost a complete collection of IC, plus Modeltec, live steam maybe even some older EAA issues not sure what else.  Should I just pitch them into a dumpster or offer them for sale???  Thanks for you advice in advance.


----------



## Poppy Ott (Sep 10, 2021)

I had a huge collection of Model Engineer magazines, an almost full collection from volume 1 through 1990.  When I decided I needed the space more than the magazines I tried selling them and got zero response from any place I advertised them — ME, Live Steam, Home Shop Machinist, eBay, etc.  Of course, I was trying the sell the entire collection and not get bogged down selling individual issues or sequences featuring some specific project, and that may well have squashed interest.  Anyway, I wasn’t about to just toss them, so I donated them to our local library and received receipt for the donation which provided a nice tax deduction, and that was as good as receiving cash.  You might consider doing the same.


----------



## phrodo (Sep 11, 2021)

HI, Which Live Steam issues do you have?


----------



## Hopsteiner (Sep 11, 2021)

I might be interested in Modeltec. How many do you have?


----------



## propclock (Sep 11, 2021)

Where are you located? Pick up vs  shipping matters?


----------



## Hopsteiner (Sep 11, 2021)

Grand Rapids Michigan. How many do you have? Shipping by Media because they’re magazines would be much cheaper. regards Bill I’m definitely intereste.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Sep 11, 2021)

You never know, you might get lucky. I had several years of complete sets of Studebaker Driver's Club magazines, and some Studebaker books. 60 pounds of stuff in really nice condition. My wife does a lot of facebook stuff and put my advertisement on there. I think I priced them at $75 plus shipping, with the note, or make me any reasonable offer. Nothing at first, but in about 2 weeks someone in the next state responded and because he was so close, shipping for two 30 pound boxes came to $50. We agreed on $100 total. Was it worth it? Depends on how you look at it. I didn't want to just throw them out, so I was glad he wanted them. UPS now has a "simple rate" pricing method that goes on volume, and not weight. You have to check around for pricing.


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 12, 2021)

I might be interested in the "Strictly IC"  mags.
I live in Colorado.


----------



## ajoeiam (Sep 12, 2021)

Bob Bailey said:


> Due to the fact that I will soon be moving to some place like senior housing I am going to be getting rid of a lot of stuff.  The first to go will be my stash of magazines.  There is almost a complete collection of IC, plus Modeltec, live steam maybe even some older EAA issues not sure what else.  Should I just pitch them into a dumpster or offer them for sale???  Thanks for you advice in advance.


Hmmmmmmmm - - - what do you have for IC or live steam left?


----------



## Hopsteiner (Sep 12, 2021)

Bob, have you figured out shipping to Michigan. My suggestion would be to weigh the magazines. As I mentioned, media rate is much cheaper.


----------



## WisJim (Sep 12, 2021)

I understand that Media mail rate can't be legally used for magazines because they contain advertising.  I was told that the post office randomly checks media mail packages to make sure they are legal.


----------



## Bob Bailey (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello Everyone,
Thanks for you interest and helpful comments.
First I am located in Central Missouri.  Second I wish to get rid of the whole batch since someone else is going to ship them for me.  All I want is enough to cover out of pocket shipping cost.  I would not object if someone wanted to make a donation to this forum or the American Cancer Society for anything above the shipping.  Also I was told the same the the post office will not ship magazines via the media rate.


----------



## WisJim (Sep 12, 2021)

Bob, if you have a weight for the packages of magazines, anyone with computer access can figure out their cost of shipping once they know your zip code and the weight.  If there is a best/easiest way for you to ship, mention that also.


----------



## Richard Hed (Sep 12, 2021)

WisJim said:


> I understand that Media mail rate can't be legally used for magazines because they contain advertising.  I was told that the post office randomly checks media mail packages to make sure they are legal.


That doesn't make sense.  ALL media contains adverts.  The media mail rates were made because shipping at regular rates would have put newspapers, magazines , books sales out of business.


----------



## WisJim (Sep 12, 2021)

Don't believe me, check the post office site: https://about.usps.com/notices/not121/not121.htm
Most books that I have don't contain advertising, by the way, and the occasional advertising in some books is specifically acceptable by the post office.


----------



## Richard Hed (Sep 12, 2021)

WisJim said:


> Don't believe me, check the post office site: https://about.usps.com/notices/not121/not121.htm
> Most books that I have don't contain advertising, by the way, and the occasional advertising in some books is specifically acceptable by the post office.


Learn something new every day!


----------



## WisJim (Sep 12, 2021)

I find that post office policy a bit odd with no exceptions for out-of-date publications.


----------



## SmithDoor (Sep 12, 2021)

Good luck.
Like self I a few binders with machine shop and foundry data. 
They over 40 years old and data great and can not find any data on internet .  

It sad that so few that want great data.. I built my foundry from this data.. 

Dave 



Bob Bailey said:


> Due to the fact that I will soon be moving to some place like senior housing I am going to be getting rid of a lot of stuff.  The first to go will be my stash of magazines.  There is almost a complete collection of IC, plus Modeltec, live steam maybe even some older EAA issues not sure what else.  Should I just pitch them into a dumpster or offer them for sale???  Thanks for you advice in advance.


----------



## Hopsteiner (Sep 12, 2021)

Bob, put they Modeltec mags on your scale and tell me the weight and I’ll figure out the shipping. We can work from there. Regards, Bill


----------



## animal12 (Sep 13, 2021)

If you have any left that might help me get started in making a small engine or two m I would be interested in a few 
thanks
animal


----------



## Ram50V8 (Sep 13, 2021)

Bob, I live in Harrison Arkansas and regularly drive to Illinois over the weekends. If you are interested, I would have no problem picking them up. In fact I will be making another trip there over the weekend of the 18th/19th. I would be driving through on the 17th.


----------



## Bob Bailey (Sep 14, 2021)

Ram50V8 said:


> Bob, I live in Harrison Arkansas and regularly drive to Illinois over the weekends. If you are interested, I would have no problem picking them up. In fact I will be making another trip there over the weekend of the 18th/19th. I would be driving through on the 17th.


Sounds like a good plan to me!  My zip is 65251


----------



## Hopsteiner (Sep 14, 2021)

Bob, so are the magazines still available? All I need is a weight and a price. Not sure if these are free or you had a price in mind.


----------



## Bob Bailey (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your interest and advice.
The magazines are going to a new home.
I was afraid they would have to go in a dumpster.


----------



## Cessnadriver (Sep 15, 2021)

Bob
If anyone fails to come get them, I will. I drive right by you on my way to the lake.


----------



## SmithDoor (Sep 15, 2021)

I glad they new home.
It had to find data today and old magazine and books still have the information. The new magazines and books have remove a lot of old data that still works today.

Dave 



Bob Bailey said:


> Thanks everyone for your interest and advice.
> The magazines are going to a new home.
> I was afraid they would have to go in a dumpster.


----------

